# hp pavilion dv9000 ethernet,sm bus & coprocessor



## olusoji (Mar 20, 2010)

hp sites don't seem to have the correct drivers for the 3 drivers and updates can't seem to correct the yellow mark thats keep showing. 
what do i do to resolve the challenge.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF please post the full model number as there are 144 products listed under hp pavillion dv 9000 http://h20180.www2.hp.com/apps/Look...uery=pavillion+dv+9000&submit.x=11&submit.y=8 you may need to install the chipset and your ethernet may be listed as lan


----------

